# Best Slingbox player/client to connect to TV



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

I have a Premiere and record in HD. I want to use a Slingbox to access my Premiere over the internet and watch TV/recordings on another TV. What is the best player/client for this? An android phone, tablet, laptop, another Slingbox? I don't really want to tie up my laptop while watching TV (someone else may want to watch TV, but I need the laptop).


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

Any opinions on the WD TV Live, Netgear NEO TV or Boxee Slingplayer apps? How the UI and remote function?


----------



## bhs00 (Aug 22, 2011)

I use the sling player app on my boxee box and use my iphone as a Tivo remote. Theres some delay but everything looks great


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

WD TV Live Slingplayer app is not up to par in my opinion. Remote operation is horrible. No remote graphic, a long delay on every button operation, no Tivo button (must navigate to MISC menu and select "Custom 16", REALLY, REALLY!). WD TV Live getting returned. Chrome plug-in works great.


----------



## Televisionary (Oct 24, 2000)

Unfortunately, according to the Sling site, the Boxee isn't available any more. There is the "Sony Internet Player with Google TV" too.

I would also be interested in community opinions on a good box for watching TiVo over the internet via a SlingBox. Using a laptop connected to a TV just isn't convenient.

Thanks!


----------



## Minollo (Oct 8, 2003)

scole250 said:


> WD TV Live Slingplayer app is not up to par in my opinion. Remote operation is horrible.


I fully agree; it's almost unbelievable they find the remote operation acceptable enough to release it to public...

The alternative I found, which works well for me, is to configure my home router to forward traffic on 31339 to my Tivo, and just use a network remote, like Peanut on iPhone or iPad to control the Tivo. You still have to account for a lag caused by the 2-3 seconds of buffering that Slingbox introduces, but the interface is good and the behavior is predictable and stable.


----------



## jeremy3721 (Feb 16, 2002)

I finally upraded from my Slingplayer classis to a Slingbox Solo via a woot sale this past week. Hooked it up tonight and everything seems to be working well on my PC or the ipad app along with my directv setup. Ordered a $5 dongle that will allow me to use component cables to connect to my directTV receiver to broadcast HD which think might really make this a great deal for $50. I'm happy just with the composite cable setup I have going now.


----------

